# [Electronic Music Composers] Hardware Boast Thread



## Algorithm-Dude (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone! This is the place to boast with your equipment and to discuss the ups and downs of different stuff :3 AAND if you are into DIY stuff, this is the place, too. For example, the only thing apart from I have the korg's "monotron delay", and i am freakishly happy with it - you won't find a more affordable dub siren and delay in one box, and I use it when playing live. And what about you musical people?


----------



## Mesmerist (May 31, 2015)

I'm a poor college student, so it's just me, my shitty HP laptop, FL Studio, and a pair of stereo speakers I got for $30 at Goodwill as far as production goes.

The most expensive piece of equipment I have is just my $250 Numark Mixtrack Pro II for DJing, which I use with Serato. And that's... it really. I feel like I've gotten a lot of mileage out of so little, tho.


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a few rackmount synthesizers, personally. Considering selling my Emax II, though: don't think it's what I need.

Otherwise, I have a Korg TR-Rack, a Roland D-550, and a Roland XV3080. I also have a FireStudio Project as an audio interface and a Roland A800Pro for a MIDI controller.


----------



## phoxwit (Jul 4, 2015)

Ohhhhh hardware... I would say I'm purely software driven.  I think software has come such a long way in terms of recording, so for me a great midi controller suffices, which I use the CME XKey, originally I bought the 2 octave when it came out and now that they came out with a 3 octave I love it even more, especially since you can hook up sustain and expression pedals!  Then I have my RD-700SX which has been my primary digital piano for the last 10 years... I had an Alesis QS8.2 before, which wasn't that bad honestly, considering the price. My main piece of hardware would have to simply be my MacBook Pro, and combined with the 27" thunderbolt display, mwah, love love love it.  I use a Mackie 8 channel mixer for all my devices. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 audio interface. And currectly bi-amp 5" Event monitors... but I've been having an issue with one of them right now so I'm in the market for a new pair... possibly the Yamaha HS5.. input on monitors would actually be helpful... i may make that another post actually.


----------

